# PC Games Vertriebspolitik



## rhams (16. Juli 2009)

Nabend zusammen

Ich habe mich kürzlich mit folgender E Mail bei PC Games beschwert.



> Hallo PC Games TEAM
> 
> Wer hatte eigentlich die glorreiche Idee das neue Klassenbuch nur im Bundle zu verkaufen?
> Glückwunsch an Sie. Sie haben es geschafft das ich in den nächsten Tagen mein Abo für das *PC Games MMore* kündigen werde.
> ...



Ihr habt es sicher gemerkt. Ich war stinksauer.

Über die Antwort könnt Ihr Euch ein paar Gedanken machen, und vielleicht bei der Umfrage mitmachen.
Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Rhams


----------



## Ollimua (16. Juli 2009)

ich tippe einfach mal letzteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

ich glaub 3tens^^


----------



## XXI. (16. Juli 2009)

Man sieht wenn man abgestimmt hat, dass 100% 3. sagen.
Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Was sollde n bitteschön son Brief? Das ganze kann man auch höflich und gewählt ausdrücken.
Und das ganze nur, weil sie das Klassenbuch im Bundle verkaufen??

Ohne freundlich Grüße und Kopfschüttelnd XXI.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Auf so nen Kunden kann man verzichten...


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juli 2009)

dass hätte man auch besser und politischer formulieren können.
Also ich sag auch Tor 3 : ZONK!


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Auf so nen Kunden kann man verzichten...



Schöner hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.

Und wäre ich in der Redaktion gesessen, hätte ich die Mail ausgedruckt an die Wand gepinnt und Arsch der Woche drübergeschrieben. Wobei, wahrscheinlich tauchen in der PC Games Redaktion noch zum Teil ganz andere Formulierungen auf.

Also wirklich lieber TE, wer so einen Mist auf's virtuelle Papier rotzt braucht sich nicht über entsprechende Antworten wundern.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Primitiv geschrieben ises schon.

Aber würde son Brief in der Arbeit eintrudeln, hätte ich wenigstens wiedermal was zum lachen ^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wäre ich in der Redaktion gesessen, hätte ich die Mail ausgedruckt an die Wand gepinnt und Arsch der Woche drübergeschrieben. Wobei, wahrscheinlich tauchen in der PC Games Redaktion noch zum Teil ganz andere Formulierungen auf.


Rossi freut sich vielleicht drüber *schmunzel*

Aber ganz ehrlich: Wie sollte man schon auf so eine "Beschwerde" reagieren?


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Rossi freut sich vielleicht drüber *schmunzel*



Da wette ich drauf. In seiner Heftecke tauchen von Zeit zu Zeit richtige Perlen auf, ich glaube die hier hätte auch Chancen drauf gehabt. ^^


----------



## Abrox (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Wie sollte man schon auf so eine "Beschwerde" reagieren?



Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

hiermit möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen das wir Ihre Kündigung erhalten haben. Sehen sie diese E-Mail als Kündigungsbestätigung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xyz


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Wie sollte man schon auf so eine "Beschwerde" reagieren?



Sehr geehrter Herr Rxxx Fxxx aka Blackbulleye aka Deathrune.

Wir bedauern es sehr, Ihre Maßstäbe nichtmehr erfüllen zu können und möchten Ihnen hiermit die Kündigung per 1. August 2009 bestätigen.

Es ist schön dass Sie in der Annahme sind, uns Kohle geschickt zu haben, nur leider haben wir hier keine Verwendung für diese Art von Heizmitteln. Bei uns können Sie lediglich ihr Geld gelassen haben und davon gar nicht mal so viel wenn sie es sich ausrechnen.

Der Arsch unserer Kunden ist unser Fachgebiet. Meistens kriechen wir ihnen da rein, aber ab und zu müssen wir dem ganzen auch einen Tritt verpassen.

Es tut uns Leid, dass Sie in Ihrem WoW-Wahn vergessen haben, dass es auch andere Menschen auf der Welt gibt, die andere Spiele bevorzugen. Wir gestalten unser Magazin der Menge wegen; aber für 24.000 EUR kann ich Ihnen eine exklusive 30-Seiten Sonderausgabe ganz nach ihrem Geschmack anbieten. 80.000 Auflagen á 5 Euro. Da könnten wir für einen Aufpreis von 4.500 EUR sogar noch Ihr Klassenbuch beilegen.


Liebe Grüße,

Das Team.


----------



## Virikas (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rxxx Fxxx aka Blackbulleye aka Deathrune.
> 
> Wir bedauern es sehr, Ihre Maßstäbe nichtmehr erfüllen zu können und möchten Ihnen hiermit die Kündigung per 1. August 2009 bestätigen.
> 
> ...


Herrlich geschrieben, könnte so wirklich in Rossi's Ecke abgedruckt werden als Antwort. 

Zum TE, wer so eine E-Mail schreibt erwartet doch nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort? Zumindest eine andere ausser eine automatisierte Kündigungsbestätigung?

Zumal man - als Anmerkung am Rande -  das Klassenheft als Abonnement der PCGames auch über deren Homepage einzeln beziehen kann.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo du Handlampe!

Sollen wir dich mit Mr Schamane ansprechen oder bist du auch noch ein wenig in unserer realen Welt aktiv? 

Dieses Bundle war unsere Entscheidung und wir stehen dazu! Falls du was dagegen hast, kannste ja eine 1-Mann-Demo vor unserer Redaktion veranstalten. Das passende Plakat mußt du dir aber schon selbst malen. Erwarte aber nicht, dass wir dir nen Kaffee runter bringen! Aber ganz ehrlich! Wir wissen und du weißt: Du verlässt ja deinen Pc eh nicht weiter als dein Briefkasten entfernt ist!!

Wir treten niemand in den Arsch ausser er bittet uns darum! Aber aus den oben genannten Gründen können wir deiner Bitte sowieso nicht nachkommen. Deshalb bieten wir dir an, dein Abo sofort zu kündigen! Ist doch uns egal wo du dann deine Infos über Wow herbeziehst! Ganz ehrlich! Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen und dein Brief strotzt nur so vor beleidigungen! Also überleg dir gut ob du nochmal Antwortest, sonst kriegen deine Eltern eine Durchschrift davon!

Und dann ist es aus mit deiner Wow-Dattelei! Das ist keine Erpressung sondern eine logische Konsequenz von geistiger Umnachtung!

Und jedesmal wenn du uns Geld geschickt haben, haste ein Heft gekriegt! Also stell dich hier nicht als spendenwütiger Märtyrer hin! Konstruktive Kritik ist bei uns herzlich willkommen, aber deine Mail eignet sich höchstens als Klopapier!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

dein Abo-Team

Ps: Du nicht nehmen unsere Kerze!!


----------



## Raethor (16. Juli 2009)

Würde mich schwer wundern, wenns was anderes als 3. ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

WoWler in Enrage... dazu auch noch extreme Egozentrik... keine Manieren... keinen Respekt... keine Ahnung...

Setzen 6... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rxxx Fxxx aka Blackbulleye aka Deathrune.
> 
> Wir bedauern es sehr, Ihre Maßstäbe nichtmehr erfüllen zu können und möchten Ihnen hiermit die Kündigung per 1. August 2009 bestätigen.
> 
> ...


Sehr geehrter Herr Rxxx Fxxx aka Bulleye aka Deathrune

Wir freuen uns über ihre Kritik, sie kommt an unsere "Epic Mail-Pinnwand" im Abobüro, damit wir wieder wissen, warum wir Dauerkunden bei der Agentur für Arbeit sind und ein Fernstudium machen.

Sie müssen allerdings verstehen, dass wir ihre Kündigung durchaus mit Freude entgegennehmen, obwohl weitere solche Mails sicher nicht mit ihren 5€ im Monat aufzuwiegen wären, eher mit Gold, wirklich ein herrlicher Lacher.
Kohle haben sie uns anscheinend leider nicht geschickt, denn das Computec-Gebäude ist so veraltet dass es noch mit Kohle heizt (Wussten sie dass wir unsere gesamte Einrichtung aus geschlossenen Entwicklerbüros bezogen haben?)

Dass wir dem durchaus kleinen Kundenstamm der WoW-Spieler, die eigentlich schon zum Partnermagazin von Buffed gewechselt ist, einen Arschtritt verpasst haben, ist mir neu, sie werden bemerkt haben dass WoW-Sonderhefte und -einlagen bereits seit ewigen Zeiten nur ca. alle 3 Monate bringen, da die Spielewelt, wie Sie wohl nicht bemerken, sich stetig weiterentwickelt und es Menschen mit einem weiteren Horizont als Sie gibt.

Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich einmal das Buffedmagazin anzuschauen.

Freundliche Grüße
Ihr PC Games - Aboteam


----------



## Vervane (16. Juli 2009)

lol was schenken werden sie dir für deine Schreibkünste bestimmt nicht^^


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Juli 2009)

Also wenn ich den Brief so mit den anderen Beiträgen von ihm vergleiche, kommts mir so vor als wäre er n kleiner Lügner:


rhams schrieb:


> Servus Leutz
> 
> Bin 45 und Spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Hab nen 70er Schamane / Taure
> 
> ...



Also mal ehrlich, wie kann man sich so total bescheuert aufführen?
Wenn du diesen Brief wirklich abgeschickt hast, dann kannst du nicht älter als 13 sein. Findest du dich damit cool?
Gibt dir das eine Befriedigung?
Ich greif mir mal ans Hirn.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



you got 0wn3d.. owned owned owned <3


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Epic Thread!

DANKE DANKE DANKE 

*Bauch halt*


----------



## simoni (16. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie hoffe ich, dass er ein Fake ist, alles andere wäre ziemlich peinlich für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das die Mail in 'nem Heft abgedruckt wird ^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Willkommen zu Davatars Lektionen zum Leben

Lektion 1: Negative Korrespondenz / Beschwerdebriefe

Wir alle waren schon einmal in der Situation, dass wir durch einen gewissen Tatbestand mit leicht bis stark überhöhtem Blutdruck einen Beschwerdebrief aufsetzen wollten. Zahlreiche Schimpfwörter und Beleidigungen flossen durch unseren Kopf. Schnell setzten wir uns an den Computer, schrieben direkt so hin was wir eigentlich über die Situation dachten und verschickten unsere Gedanken per E-Mail.
Schlussendlich trat eine der folgenden beiden Möglichkeiten auf:
1) Auf unser E-Mail wurde nie geantwortet, unser Blutdruck stieg weiter an und wir alle wissen, dass stark erhöhter Blutdruck ungesund ist und womöglich zu Herzinfarkten oder anderen Beschwerden führen kann.
2) Auf unser E-Mail erhielten wir eine Antwort die entweder im Stil von "Wir haben ihre Nachricht erhalten." war, aber nicht weiter auf den Text einging oder aber uns eine ähnlich forsche Antwort zurückgeschickt wurde wie die Beschwerde, die wir zuvor abgeschickt hatten. Gebracht hat uns das schlussendlich gar nichts.

Doch wie sollte man mit einer solchen Situation korrekt umgehen? Die Antwort ist einfach: lesen Sie Davatars Lektionen zum Leben aufmerksam durch, lernen sie etwas daraus und machen sie es besser als beim letzten Mal!

Nehmen wir als Beispiel eine E-Mail, wie sie nicht aussehen sollte, um zu erklären wie wir uns verbessern können (Diese E-Mail ist rein fiktiv sowie deren Inhalte und die verwendeten Namen. Ähnlichkeiten mit existierenden Personen oder Begebenheiten sind komplett zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):



> Hallo PC Games TEAM
> 
> Wer hatte eigentlich die glorreiche Idee das neue Klassenbuch nur im Bundle zu verkaufen?
> Glückwunsch an Sie. Sie haben es geschafft das ich in den nächsten Tagen mein Abo für das PC Games MMore kündigen werde.
> ...


So in etwa könnte unser Beschwerdebrief ausgesehen haben. Jedoch was war darin falsch? Nun, dazu begeben wir uns zuerst einmal in die Situation des potentiellen Empfängers. Nennen wir ihn Mr.S.
Mr.S steht morgen früh auf, seine Freundin hat ihn vor 2 Tagen verlassen, letzte Nacht war er betrunken, heute Morgen hat er verschlafen und wegen dem Saufgelage letzte Nacht einen gewaltigen Kater. Àpropos Kater: dieser hat sein Geschäft einmal mit auf dem Sofa von Mr.S verrichtet, statt im Katzenklo. Als Mr.S dann mit 1.5 Stunden Verspätung an seinem Arbeitsplatz angekommen ist und von seinem Chef eine Standpauke erhalten hat, möchte er seinen morgentlichen Kaffee dennoch geniessen gehen. Leider besteht aber der vorhandene Kaffee nur noch aus dem Kaffeesatz und im Schrank steht leider kein Kaffee mehr rum, den man noch kochen könnte. Dafür hängt an der Maschine ein netter Zettel mit der Aufschrift "Bitte Kaffee kaufen gehn, ist leer!".
Mr.S ist nun sichtlich genervt, es ist einfach nicht seine Woche. Dennoch startet er seinen Computer und öffnet seine E-Mails: 79 neue Nachrichten unterteilt in:
- 15x cheap blue pils / viagra
- 13x Post von einer hübschen Susi/Gabi/Jule, die neu in der Stadt ist und einen Mann "braucht", um sich nicht so alleine zu fühlen
- 17x YOU HAVE WON ONE MILLION DOLLARS! JUST SEND US 1000$ FOR THE TRANSACTION TO GET YOUR MONEY! GOOD MONEY! CHEAP MONEY! NOW! YOU'RE LUCKY!!!
- 10x Post vom "Anwalt", der die mittlerweile 57.Mahnung schickt
- 22 Newsletter von irgendwelchen Seiten, die Mr.S gar nie abonniert hat
- 1 E-Mail von seiner Mutter die ihn fragt wann er sie endlich wiedermal besuchen kommt
- 1 E-Mail mit dem Betreff "Klassenbuch Bundle ist für den Arsch!"

Also filtert Mr.S geschickt die ersten 77 Spam-Mails heraus, bzw verschiebt diese in den Papierkorb, löscht die E-Mail von seiner Mutter und befasst sich nun mit seiner eigentlichen Aufgabe, der Post von Kunden. Gerade als Mr.S die E-Mail mit dem Betreff "Klassenbuch Bundle ist für den Arsch!" öffnen will klingelt das Telefon, die Versicherung von Mr.S ist am Apparat und erklärt ihm, dass sie den Schaden des Autofalls letzte Woche nur teilweise übernehmen werden, den Rest muss er aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.
Mr.S kocht mittlerweile, es brodelt ihn ihm, jeder der ihn nun sieht, bemerkt das auf den ersten Blick und nimmt einen Sicherheitsabstand von mindestens 10 Metern. Nun öffnet Mr.S die E-Mail und liest die Post des Kunden...

...Mr.S explodiert. Am liebsten möchte Mr.S seinen Computer aus dem Fenster schmeissen. Aber nein, da gibt es ja den Absender der Beschwerdemail, an dem man nun seine Wut auslassen kann. Mr.S hackt wie wild auf seiner Tastatur rum und antwortet dem Absender der Beschwerdemail in recht unfreundlichem Tonfall.

Warum hat Mr.S so reagiert? Nunja, zum Einen war er schon recht stark vorbelastet durch die zahlreichen Vorfälle an diesem Morgen. Zum Anderen ist Mr.S aber schlicht und einfach auch der Depp, der die E-Mails entgegennehmen und beantworten muss, ohne dass er einen tieferen Einblick in die Geschäftsabläufe oder Marketingstrategie der Unternehmung hätte (man möge mir den Ausdruck "Depp" verzeihen). Zuletzt ist Mr.S aber auch derjenige, der seinem Chef erklären muss, warum ein Kunde seine Geschäftsbeziehungen mit der Unternehmung gekündigt hat. Wir sehen also, Mr.S hats nicht leicht.
Schlussendlich ist mit diesen beiden E-Mails aber weder uns als Absender, noch Mr.S als Empfänger wirklich geholfen. Wir sind beide sauer und ein Konsens ist nicht zu Stande gekommen.

Wie machen wirs also besser? Dazu verwenden wir folgende Grundregeln:
- Als allererstes nehmen wir uns ein Beispiel an Bad Boys 2: Ohrläppchen reiben und "WUUUUUUUUUUUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" sagen. Am besten eine Nacht drüber schlafen, dann erst den Beschwerdebrief aufsetzen.
- Beschwerdebriefe immer so schreiben, wie man sie auch empfangen möchte, sprich: direkt (mit klarer Aussage), aber freundlich.
- Niemals Schimpfwörter verwenden! Durch Schimpfwörter degradiert man sich selbst zu einer nicht ernst zu nehmenden Person oder aber erreicht beim Gegenüber nur eine negative Haltung, mehr nicht. Zudem landen boswillige E-Mails wegen dem Spamfilter schneller in einem Spamordner als man denkt. Daraufhin wird man dann vermutlich gar nie eine Antwort erhalten, da das E-Mail nie von jemandem gelesen worden ist.
- In E-Mails stehts die Form wahren: "Sie", statt "Du",  offizielle Wörter, statt Umgangssprache, zB "Geld" statt "Kohle", etc
- Korrekte Anrede verwenden: Am besten jeweils mit "Sehr geehrter Herr xxx"/"Sehr geehrte Frau xxx" beginnen oder wenn die Ansprechsperson nicht bekannt ist "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" oder schlicht "Guten Tag"
- Auf Floskeln, ungenaue/schwammige Umschreibungen und Witze verzichten

Mit diesen einfachen Grundregeln würde ein Beschwerdebrief wie oben etwa so aussehen:


> Betreff: Neues Klassenbuch von World of Warcraft nur im Bundle erhältlich
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr [Name hier einfügen] (der Name der Ansprechsperson kann idR recht einfach übers Impressum der Homepage rausgefunden werden)
> 
> ...


So wird man zum Einen vom Gegenüber ernstgenommen und zum Anderen versteht er kurzerhand das eigentliche Problem, auf das man hinweisen möchte.

Zuletzt noch eine Anmerkung: Bei Unternehmungen mit einem grossen IT-Bereich oder solchen, die sich hauptsächlich mit IT beschäftigen kann man ohne Probleme Beschwerdebriefe per E-Mail verschicken. Bei Unternehmungen die eher weniger mit IT zu tun haben sollte man so etwas besser per Post erledigen.

Ich bedanke mich für das Lesen des Artikels und hoffe, Ihre Beschwerdebriefe werden in Zukunft positiv beantwortet.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> you got 0wn3d.. owned owned owned <3



HOFFENTLICH war es als Trollthread gedacht!

Ein 45-jähriger der 6 Kinder hat und dann SO EINE Mail schreibt.... das würd mir mehr Sorgen machen wie ich mich über nen Trollthread aufregen würde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Epic Thread!


dem kann ich nur zustimmen...
endlich mal wieder was zum lachen gehabt.
ansonsten: die hier geschriebenen antworten sind fast genauso gut wie seine mail xD


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

@ Davatar: absolut geil wirklich genial!


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Davatar - DANKE!

Ich hätte fast mein Glas umgestoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Auf so nen Kunden kann man verzichten...


/Sign, so einen Schwachsinns Brief bzw. Schwachsinns E-Mail zu schreiben...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wäre ich in der Redaktion gesessen, hätte ich die Mail ausgedruckt an die Wand gepinnt und Arsch der Woche drübergeschrieben. Wobei, wahrscheinlich tauchen in der PC Games Redaktion noch zum Teil ganz andere Formulierungen auf.


Wie schade, dass es nicht zur PCA ging... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hätte ich mir doch glatt die nächste Ausgabe geholt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kir Kanos (16. Juli 2009)

Oh ha was für ein Thema, aber sehr lustig ^^.
Naja solche Emails kenne ich aber auch zu genüge von meinen Job. Sind zwar nicht viele die so schreiben, aber die wenigen reichen mir schon. ^^

Nur eins erschreckt mich sehr...woher weis Davatar wie meine Arbeitsemail-adresse aussieht?
Da kann man nur hoffen das wirklich alles erfunden ist ^^, sonst habe ich ein Sicherheitsleck.

- 15x cheap blue pils / viagra
- 13x Post von einer hübschen Susi/Gabi/Jule, die neu in der Stadt ist und einen Mann "braucht", um sich nicht so alleine zu fühlen
- 17x YOU HAVE WON ONE MILLION DOLLARS! JUST SEND US 1000$ FOR THE TRANSACTION TO GET YOUR MONEY! GOOD MONEY! CHEAP MONEY! NOW! YOU'RE LUCKY!!!
- 10x Post vom "Anwalt", der die mittlerweile 57.Mahnung schickt
- 22 Newsletter von irgendwelchen Seiten, die Mr.S gar nie abonniert hat


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Man man man ...

Wie kann man erwarten auf solch eine Email eine Antwort zu bekommen. *Kopfschüttel* ... Auch wenn es schwer fällt, sollte man in halbwegs gutem Deutsch die Sachlage objektiv klären. Zeigt mal wieder ein bisschen das Niveau vieler Wow Spieler (VIELER ! NICHT --> ALLER)
Aber hey ... wenigstens hast du dich fast an den modernen Satzbau gehalten: “Subjekt Prädikat Beleidigung, Alter!” 

Das mit dem "Alter" schaffst du auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hail Raptor Jesus ...


----------



## Cørradø (16. Juli 2009)

rhams schrieb:


> *Möge mein Kettenblitz oder meine Pestilenz Euch beim Scheissen erwischen!!!!!!!!*



omg!!!! atom-ROOOOFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte sagt bescheid, wenn das in der nächsten Ausgabe abgedruckt worden ist.

Danke.*tränenausdenaugenwisch*


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

100% von denen die mitgemacht haben, haben die dritte Option gewählt. Ich denke damit ist klar was die Community von deinem Brief hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davatars Lektionen zum Leben
> 
> Lektion 1: Negative Korrespondenz / Beschwerdebriefe



Du solltest ein Buch "Beschwerdebriefe für Dummies" verfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (16. Juli 2009)

Und wegen solcher Mails bin ich froh das ich nicht mehr mit Kunden zu tun hab. Sowas kommt teilweise sogar von gebildeten Leuten die in gehobenen Postionen sitzen.

Das beste was ich erleben durfte war ein Geschäftsführer der seine Mails verschoben hat. 

Was für voll Pfosten arbeiten eigentlich in ihrer beschissenen kleinen Computerklitsche. Wegen ihrer beschissenen Arbeit sind meine ganzen Mails wech. Scheiß Laden. 

Das war O-Ton aus der Mail, das ging noch eine ganze Seite weiter. 

Antwort. 5 Tage Später

Hallo Herr xxx,

es tut mir Leid das wir erst jetzt auf ihre Mail antworten, sie ist aber leider von unseren Spamfilter aussortiert worden. Natürlich können wir ihr Postfach wieder herstellen. Wir haben ihnen bereits einen PST-Ordner bereitgestellt, der die Mails enthält.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
xxx

Hätte er normal geschrieben, das seine Mails weg sind hätte er 5 min nachdem er sie losgeschickt hat sämtliche Mails wieder gehabt. Wenn es sein muss auch die von vor einem Jahr. Also immer schön nett sein zu den Leuten von denen man was will.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Hm da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob sich unser TE nochmal meldet. Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Mail in 'nem Heft abgedruckt wird ^^



*ich auch kaufen geh*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2009)

Wir hatten schon lange keine solch eindeutige Umfrage mehr. Warscheinlich wird das wirlich irgendwo abgedruckt, aber warscheinlich dann eher bei Rainer Rosshirt in der Pc Games oder in der PCA als Leserbrief der Woche ^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Du solltest ein Buch "Beschwerdebriefe für Dummies" verfassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal schaun...vielleicht kommen noch so ein paar tolle Threads über die ich ne Lektion schreiben kann, dann mach ich ein ganzes Buch für Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2009)

Auaaa...

Also ich wäre gerne in der Redaktion gewesen als dort dein Brief ans schwarze Brett genagelt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Davatar
Schön geschrieben... also meine Mittagspause ist gerettet. *g


----------



## Rhokan (16. Juli 2009)

Was anderes als Nr.3 würde ich nicht erwarten, bei dem Brief


----------



## Manowar (16. Juli 2009)

Hab leider noch nie so eine Mail von Kunden bekommen.
Aber hab mal ne "nette" Mail bekommen, die randvoll mit Smilies gestopft war.
Und es ging um keine Scherze oder sonstiges..der Kerl hatte ein paar Anfragen nach Zeichnungen,Bauteilen,etc

Nach dem Motto "Wäre Klasse wenn sie sich mit mir zusammensetzen würden und wir da was ausarbeiten könnten *g*"
"Und natürlich gilt wie immer - so schnell es eben möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
"Rufen sie mich doch bitte an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) "

etc..fuuuurchtbar *g*


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> etc..fuuuurchtbar *g*


Jap, ich find das auch schlimm wenn die Leute dauernd Smilies und so posten

@Davatar: Klasse geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2009)

Ich sag dir wie sie reagiert haben : Es wurde sicherlich herzlich gelacht bei PC Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Übrigens @ TE

Hierdrüber hast du nicht nachgedacht, oder :>


----------



## rhams (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Geil. Echt geil was hier abgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal abgesehen von den Leuten hier die es immer noch nicht geschnallt haben das meine Beschwerdemail mit einem gewissen Augenzwinkern abgesendet wurde ist hier genau das eingetreten was ich bezweckt hatte.
Ich habe mich bei Euren Antworten vor Lachen förmlich abgerollt. Einfach nur genial.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch habe ich nie den Anspruch erhoben eine positive Antwort auf meine Mail zu erhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In jedem Fall ein riesengroßer Lacher finde ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Leute hier die meinen nur mit Kopfschütteln reagieren zu können: "Tretet mal einen Schritt zur Seite. Es sieht ganz so aus als ob Ihr auf Eurem Humor stehen würdet."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß
Rhams


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

naja wir ham uns auch alle köstlich amüsiert^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaubs dir zwar nicht, wie du dich hier rechtfertigst, aber nichtsdestrotrotz ein klassischer Epic Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhams (16. Juli 2009)

> Ich glaubs dir zwar nicht, wie du dich hier rechtfertigst, aber nichtsdestrotrotz ein klassischer Epic Thread biggrin.gif



Na wenn Du meinst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute seht das doch nicht alles so Bierernst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich amüsiere mich hier köstlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Davatar

Dein Beitrag war absolut klasse. Ich wische mir immer noch die Tränen vom Gesicht.


Gruß
Rhams


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Uneigennütziger Tipp fürs nächste Mal, Ironie wird für gewöhnlich von Adjektiven wie "fein" oder "zart" begleitet, eher selten von "plump" oder "tappsig".


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

rhams schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Leuten hier die es immer noch nicht geschnallt haben das meine Beschwerdemail mit einem gewissen Augenzwinkern abgesendet wurde ist hier genau das eingetreten was ich bezweckt hatte.
> Ich habe mich bei Euren Antworten vor Lachen förmlich abgerollt. Einfach nur genial.
> 
> 
> ...



Allein der Gedanke das jemand sowas tatsächlich absendet war mir ein grinsen Wert. Das du es getan hast: ein Lacher!

Doch will ich nicht im Wege stehen wenn du mit "Würde" aus diesem Thread gehen willst und sag deshalb schlicht:

Danke! *g*


----------



## rhams (16. Juli 2009)

@ Noxiel



> Uneigennütziger Tipp fürs nächste Mal, Ironie wird für gewöhnlich von Adjektiven wie "fein" oder "zart" begleitet, eher selten von "plump" oder "tappsig".



Ist das jetzt der Frust darüber das ich entgegen Deiner Meinung doch noch einmal etwas geschrieben habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder hast Du jetzt Ironie mit Sarkasmus verwechselt?



Gruß
Rhams


----------



## rhams (16. Juli 2009)

@ Scrätcher



> Allein der Gedanke das jemand sowas tatsächlich absendet war mir ein grinsen Wert. Das du es getan hast: ein Lacher!
> 
> Doch will ich nicht im Wege stehen wenn du mit "Würde" aus diesem Thread gehen willst und sag deshalb schlicht:
> 
> Danke! *g*




Bitte. War mir ein Vergnügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß
Rhams


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Naja aber ich denke mit Rhams Hinweis welche Beweggründe er für die Mail hatte macht es keinen Sinn hier weiter offen zu lassen. 

Bei Einwänden kann mir gerne eine PM geschrieben werden.


----------

